# Please guide me for tv repairing



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

hi there,
this is my first try of repairing such device.

I have checked most of the first board(with AC input) : R,C and diodes and found some which are not ok.

I desoldered 4(all) of the big transistors, but i found there are some others in vision like these :
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-BFki0GLAh3M/UAl6ziIbafI/AAAAAAAAFBQ/eru0jZFfJ5s/s1600/IMG_0876.JPG

at all which transistors i can check on the board and which not. i have a digital multimeter which is not bad and it can check them but i have to desolder them.

If i check transistors on the board what i should see the transistor to be good?

questions about other elements - how to check capacitor like mkp275v-x2, item like kbj6j,element with 'name' G2,th1,a fuse, a coil?

Are there frequently known tv hardware problems? If there are and ther are written please give me link.

Thanks you all(in advance)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The first step is to simply look for visible damage. The problem here, is that the obviously faulty/failed componenet is not always the actual fault, it's just the weakest link.

The only real way of testing is with schematics and proper test equipment (ie: oscilloscope). The heat from soldering and desoldering can damage components.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Also, soldering can damage the circuit-board itself, modern boards are multi-layered with tracks between the layers. It's a fine knack to melt the solder all the way through, without the heat damaging the components and those nearby.


----------

